# Laser Magic Show - Jason Latimer



## #1RAGE (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing! This guy does some very cool tricks using a green laser. Actually maybe more than one laser. :twothumbs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-XoN1Ts6Wg

Wonder what the power output of that greenie he is using is? Hopefully he doesn't get anyone in the audience in the eye!


----------



## Sigman (Jun 19, 2007)

Entertaining video - he's good! Gotta love those green lasers!


----------



## Gazoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I got a kick out of it too. He does to appear cautious about aiming the laser(s). As far as what he is using I can't really tell. In the beginning of the clip the laser looks big and might be a Hercules...just a guess. But I did enjoy watching the tricks...awesome.


----------



## Tropmonky (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm guessing fiber optic cable?

c'mon, someone in here has got to know.....

K-


----------



## Sigman (Jun 20, 2007)

Tropmonky said:


> ...c'mon, someone in here has got to know.....


Do you REALLY want to know? Why not just enjoy the mystery? I do a few closeup magic tricks & there's always someone who either HAS to know how it's done or claims they know ruining it for others. (BTW, I've got a good idea - but I'm not talkin'!  ) I used to be that way, but now I just appreciate the entertainment value! Chris Angel blows me away with his stuff!!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jun 20, 2007)

It's metaphysics... :nana:


----------



## Daedal (Jun 21, 2007)

You got that right Aaron.  You're got to be in touch with your inner LASER 


--DDL


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazing!

:twothumbs

:thinking:


----------



## Illum (Jun 26, 2007)

the hand trick where a part of the lasers on his thumb....are there lasers that can only emit light when in contact with a chemical on the reflection surface?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 26, 2007)

The hand trick is a thumb tip with a green LED in it.

I think I know how he did the final trick but I'm not sayin'.


----------



## Illum (Jun 26, 2007)

the twin light saber effect got me thinking....theres projects where ppl have used super caps to light LEDs after a charge using a power source....simple 5mw Lasers on caps:candle:

on the video the laser can be seen dissipating light as he sweeped the floor, so that resolves the possibility of a multi-axis projector...but the top half was cut off film... :thinking:


----------



## chuck (Jun 27, 2007)

For the finger effect, what about something even simpler? 

The LASER provides a very intense burst of light -- charge up some "glow in the dark" paint on the tip of his finger... It'd take only a momentary exposure to charge it enough to glow (usually greenish) for a few seconds, and then fade.

Very similar to what happens in the video.

-- Chuck Knight


----------

